# Breckenridge



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

I realize that there hasn't been much snow out there, but I am still heading out next week anyways. 

I have never been out there before, so what kinds of things do I need besides snow?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Condoms and liquor


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

Argo said:


> Condoms and liquor


Of course, already noted


----------



## tim_lock (Jan 12, 2010)

I got an Epic Pass and a week off in Feb. Where should I go? We went to Vail last month, but 80% of the mountain was closed. We were considering Tahoe, for the casino/nightlife factor, but I don't wanna miss out on any pow. 

Is it still a good idea to head to Breck/Vail again this year? Looks like they're finally getting some snow now. Keep in mind we are all degenerate gamblers and borderline alcoholics.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Go to Tahoe....


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

tim_lock said:


> I got an Epic Pass and a week off in Feb. Where should I go? We went to Vail last month, but 80% of the mountain was closed. We were considering Tahoe, for the casino/nightlife factor, but I don't wanna miss out on any pow.
> 
> Is it still a good idea to head to Breck/Vail again this year? Looks like they're finally getting some snow now. Keep in mind we are all degenerate gamblers and borderline alcoholics.


Go to Big Sky Montana! They're offering free skiing to people with an epic pass. I've heard there are no crowds and decent snow.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

OP, Bring some base layers. It'll be cold. But they are getting a little bit of snow. Drink lots of water before going because you run the risk of greater dehydration withthe eleveation and cold, combined. Other than that, go with some excitement and you'll be fine. Have a look at the trail maps so you get an understanding of the mountain before you go.

Tim:
If you are a degenerate Gambler, then think of it this way. You have two hands to play poker with right now, considering February........Summit Co (Vail/Breck) Is like a 5/6 suited.....there is some potential, but it doesn't look great. Tahoe is like a 3/8 off-suited....unless you want to bluff, why would you play that hand?

Take your pick. Squaw and Alpine COMBINED are boasting 200 acres of open terrain. We have a resort in PA that has more open terrain than that!

Go back to CO.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, Tahoe, has shit for snow compared to the Front Range. 

I have been advised about the dehydration factor too, so thanks for the heads up. We are also going to go somewhere to eat the first night for dinner, any good places in Breck/Keystone?


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

I liked luigis pastahouse its at the bottom of river run at keystone. Also hacienda real in frisco on the way to Breck.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

losib3257 said:


> Yeah, Tahoe, has shit for snow compared to the Front Range.
> 
> I have been advised about the dehydration factor too, so thanks for the heads up. We are also going to go somewhere to eat the first night for dinner, any good places in Breck/Keystone?


Daylight Donughts in breck. And you have to get a Crepe in breck. Also, the log cabin cafe in frisco has a killer breakfast burrito


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

ColoRADical said:


> Daylight Donughts in breck. And you have to get a Crepe in breck. Also, the log cabin cafe in frisco has a killer breakfast burrito


Awesome, we need a spot to hit Friday morning for breakfast too, so I think we will hit up that up this Friday morning. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## tim_lock (Jan 12, 2010)

Argo said:


> Go to Tahoe....


Still think so? We just booked Breck. Hurry up Feb 6th!


----------

